# [SOLVED] Need Graphics driver and sound driver



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

need sound and graphics driver i cant find anywhere 

this is the graphics driver 

8086/intel and the dev is 2562

sound is 8086/intel and the dev to this is 24c5 

thanks in advance David


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Graphics driver and sound driver*

HI
The PCI VEN/DEV numbers you supplied come up with:

Intel 82845G Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...14103.exe&DwnldId=9033&ProductID=865&lang=eng

Realtek HD Audio (Realtek ALC268 and ALC650):
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Can you tell us the Make/Model of this PC?
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Graphics driver and sound driver*

thanks alot mate and there is no make or model its a personally built computer also could you look for a audio driver for my friends laptop the laptop make is an advent conexant the adio driver it has doenst work its running xp sp3 aswell thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You may have sound issues with SP3 installed prior to having all your hardware working correctly. SP3 comes with a UAA driver needed for High Definition Audio, but it can cause conflicts.
If your sound still does not work you may have to remove SP3 and the UAA driver and install SP2, UAA Driver, Sound driver (in that order).
UAA driver can be found here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

What is the exact model of your friends ADVENT?
Bill


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

nice one il try it not 100% sure what the exact model but i will try this o it when i can and tell you the out come also the exact model of the advent thanks again mte been a great help


----------

